# tricyclene and constipation



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone else that suffers from constipation is on tricylen birth controls. I have been on them for about 4 years. I have had constipation problems that whole time. Now I'm starting to wonder should I go off of them. Could this be my problem after all. Any experience or advice would be great. thanks


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Hey there, ya i can totally relate to the constipation from those birth control pills.... i havent really tried anything yet, i am considering the birth control patch instead.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey sugarbabydoll, So with your experience once you went off them did your constipation go away. How long were you on them. I'm going to go off of them after this month and see if it helps. I would just like to know more about how it effected you. If this is the case you should call tricyclen and make them aware of it. I call them the other day to see if anyone else how reported this. They said it's not commom but if they recieve many calls about people having this problem they would put it on as side effect. Thanks for your help. You may have given me some hope. I find that when I have my seven day break my bowels work better. Will see if this in a conciedence or not.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

One thing to think about is, on the pills, there is an inactive set of pills (the green ones you take at the end of the pack) that just contain iron, no hormones. They're meant to be your "off" pills, but the iron is meant to help out during the week of your period. However, I've heard iron has been known to cause constipation, so I no longer take those pills. You can not take those green pills and see what happens (won't effect the effectiveness or your cycle at all).


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Yeah, I've had a lot of troubles with birth control pills. I was on tricyclen for about 3-4 months. I felt permanently constipated and my stomach was bloated. I had bad gas as well. It improved a month or so after I went off of them. I really wish I could find a good birth control pill because they are so handy. I'd like to try the patch because the pill isnt absorbed in the stomach, so that may help with the bloating and such. But the hormones are still the same! It was weird because my usual IBS symptoms are more D, it was strange to go the other way for once!


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I started noticing constipation while I was on the birth control pills and I guess I didn't pay much attention, but it did go away when I stopped taking them. I probably didn't take them as regular and long as you all have. Then I switched to the patch and that's when I started having the problems. I also messed up by not taking the patch off at all. So I wouldn't get my period. Big mistake! It started off as D, but now I have C. I am going to set up a doctors appointment to take a breath test to see if it has anything to do with overgrowth of bacteria in the intestines. Which would make a lot of sense, because antiobiotics (like birth control) can cause bacteria overgrowth. Hopefully I get some results from that. Because it can be cured by antibiotics, but has the symptoms of IBS and the flu. Here's a website for more information:archives.cnn.com/2000/HEALTH/12/13/bc.health.irritablebowel.reut


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

Oo thats very interesting, how does the breath test work? Is this pretty new or have they had this for a while?


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Thank you guys so much for your responses. I just went off the pill 5 days ago. I honestly think that I feel better emotionally aleady or maybe just a good week. I'm really hoping it helps with the constipation. I'll keep you guys updated and please if there is anyone else there that have experiences to share. Help keep me positive.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i had to go off of them....my main ibs symptom is spasms off and on and they were coming more than normal while i was on the pill. my gi said that the pill affects your hormones which some gi's strongly feel affects your ibs. i tend to agree with her as my ibs acts up more at certain times in the month...i'm always symptom free during my period...it's wonderful


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

I feel a lot better now that I've gone off the pill as well, but I dislike the protection. what method of birth control do you ladies use instead? just condoms??


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

i've been with my husband for 10 years now so we don't use anything....never an accident....however, now i'm getting to the point where we'r going to start trying to concieve and the thought that after 10 years (5 married) we've never become pregnant is a little nerve-wracking now...hope there';s nothing wrong!


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I went in for my breath test. It was called the H Pylori breath test. All I had to do was breath through a straw into 2 test tubes. Then I had to drink this powder/water mix. It was a lemon flavor. Then waited 15 minutes and breathed into 2 more test tubes. That was it. Now I'm just waiting on the results. Meanwhile my doctor prescribed Magnesium Citrate, Nexium, and Lactulos. She said I could have gastritis or something going on with my intestines not going back to their normal size? And she said if it was IBS there is a medicine they have been using for a long time that is supposed to help with that. But I guess I'll find out more when the tests come back in.


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Just to update you guys. I've been of the pill for a month and have been having more reg Bm's. But my doc also put on Zelnorm for a month so I really don't know if its the zelnorm that's helping or going of the pill. I took my last zelnorm table yesterday. So will see if my constipations stay away or relapsing. I'm also going in for gallstone surgery on Feb 8. So I'm hoping that will help fix alot of things up as well. So how did your breath test pane out. Did they find anything. I'll get back to you guys in a 2 weeks.


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I hope that everything works out for you. As for the breath test, the results came back that everything was normal. So now I really don't know what's going on. Hopefully something will get figured out. Good luck to you!


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Guys So I have been off work for 2 weeks since I got my gallbladder removed. I go back to work on Saturday. I don't know what it is forsure but I have been having regular bm's for more than a week. I'm actually going 2-3 times a day. So I don't know was it the birth control pills, the gallbladder, or nervies. Once I go back to work I hope everything keeps flowing properly. As for now wanted to let you know I'm doing great. I'll keep you posted.


----------

